# Help train my husky escape artist!



## SpudNZasha (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi!

I have a large fenced-in yard and a rambunctious husky. I live in the city and paid quite a bit extra to rent a house with a large yard for my dog to run and I can't let her run freely in the yard because she climbs the fence and runs. She always comes back but now I keep her on a 30 foot lead in the back yard when she goes outside, and I hate that I have to do that - she deserves to run, and needs to run freely. 

Before you ask, she exercises enough. We walk/run together every day. She's just an escape artist. I am a grad student and can't afford to make the fence higher - plus it's a rental and I'm not allowed to do so. I've scoured the city for a high fenced park where I could let her run, and it doesn't exist.

I'm looking for any training techniques I could use to get her not to jump/climb the fence... thoughts?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Are you letting her out there alone when she jumps it? 

Or are you out there with her trying to get her not to, while she does anyway?

If scenario A; Go outside with her to keep her distracted and play with her, call her away from the fence if necessary. Don't leave her outside unsupervised/alone if you don't want her to escape.

If scenario B; Work on a solid Leave It and Recall starting inside, build up distance and distraction, and while you're outside, if she goes near the fence give her a Leave It and/or Come command to get her away. 

If all else fails, wire up some temporary electrical wire.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Huskies are notorious escape artists and runners. You're lucky she always comes back 

Frankly, I don't think leaving her in the yard unsupervised is a good idea because she will find a way to get out. Especially if you live in the city, where the potential of her getting in harm's way is high.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Are you letting her out there alone when she jumps it?
> 
> Or are you out there with her trying to get her not to, while she does anyway?
> 
> ...





dmickle1 said:


> Huskies are notorious escape artists and runners. You're lucky she always comes back
> 
> Frankly, I don't think leaving her in the yard unsupervised is a good idea because she will find a way to get out. Especially if you live in the city, where the potential of her getting in harm's way is high.


I agree with these!


----------



## Nil (Oct 25, 2007)

SpudNZasha said:


> Before you ask, she exercises enough. We walk/run together every day. She's just an escape artist.


Hello. You say this but I wonder how much exercise is she getting exactly? A 1 mile run? A 20 mile run? 

Huskies are a high energy breed and they can (and will) work pulling sleds over 50 miles a day in temperatures below freezing. A 5 mile run is great, but some huskies do need more than that to stay happy and content and really be tired. 

Have you tried mental stimulation? A lot of trick training, food games, etc. This will mentally tire out dogs as well. 

My first thought is to increase physical exercise, mental exercise, work on training in the backyard to keep her interest, and to somehow try to husky-proof the fence. I know you said you can't add to it, but can you do something like this?

http://www.huskycamp.com/security.htm

Using hot wire can help if the increase exercise and training aren't working. Also the rolling pin method helps to to at least daunt them until they can figure it out.


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

that roller technique is very cool


----------



## Nil (Oct 25, 2007)

jkliveng said:


> that roller technique is very cool


Gotta keep one step ahead of them, haha.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

No advice that you'll want to hear (IMO once a dog is a fence jumper, always a fence jumper - the urge is just too strong and the move is so reinforcing). Just posting to make sure your dog on the leash can't get near any fence? Someone posted a sad story not too long ago of a dog on a leash in a yard. Dog jumped the fence with the lead on and hung himself on the other side of the fence in the neighbor's yard. Very sad.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

That actually happened to my uncles PBT, luckily she was wearing one of those really thick collars & that's what saved her, that & he was home & heard her struggling (he worked nites)


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Get a Petsafe Wireless Containment system and then train her to it. You could also look into No Jump Harnesses, although many dogs can chew through them. 

Or you can put horse electric fencing 2 feet from fence/1 foot high, and run another strand at 3 feet, and one at the top of the fence. Horse electric fencing is fairly cheap, easy to install, and your landlord won't object, as it's portable.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

The horse electric fencing is the best option, as a trench doesn't need to be dug & the dog csn see the barrier that shocks them & avoid it. Also, the dog doesn't have to wear a collar, thus reducing the risk of strangulation .


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a Ninja Rottweiler...
One day I will post a video...


----------



## canine nutritionist (Jul 16, 2011)

I would still up the exercise. Try putting a backpack on her to help wear her out. There is a device you can buy to put on her to keep her from jumping


----------

